# Interest Check: kiwi fantasy football



## gobbogobb (Jun 6, 2018)

If you're not gonna flake out after the draft post here with your prefs

Weekly (draftkings style) or season long?

Platform (Yahoo, ESPN, etc)

Scoring format

Roster format (flex slots, etc)


----------



## CatParty (Jun 6, 2018)

real football or soccer?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 6, 2018)

Real football


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't understand how fantasy football works but will we be pitting lolcows against each other?


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 6, 2018)

CatParty said:


> real football or soccer?


I don’t understand this question.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jun 6, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I don’t understand this question.


They mean that sport that real men play where you get concussed so hard you blow your brains out by 40, or that pansy commie bullshit where you pretend you got a boo-boo so the ref tells the other players to stop being so mean.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 6, 2018)

Fantasy Football?
You mean Blood Bowl?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> Real football



In


----------



## The Colonel (Jun 6, 2018)

Are we using lolcows?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 6, 2018)

Fantasy football.  If you want fantasy cows make up a scoring system and I'm down


----------



## soy_king (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm down for either lolcow drafts or real football. Would this be for stakes?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 16, 2018)

soy_king said:


> I'm down for either lolcow drafts or real football. Would this be for stakes?


I'm leaning toward no just because of the massive headache.  Maybe we could convince staff do give us a nifty banner or something.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jul 1, 2018)

I floated the idea on chat once, but it never went anywhere. I'd definitely do it  

Make it an NFL.com league.


----------



## Lipitor (Jul 6, 2018)

fucking do it.. boys.. now is the time.. stop being weird about it.. recruit dudes or girls.. we can make this happen.

 who knows post draft rules?


----------

